# U20 Biker Ettlingen



## overkill_KA (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Biker!

Hier können sich alle U20 Leute zum Fahren verabreden.

*Aktive Fahrer sind:*
overkill_KA
Heili
Saci
KA-Biker
SLXdriver

Wir treffen uns immer Dienstags gegen 18:00 an der Kaisereiche in Ettlingen. Gefahren werden "Touren" mit +/- 20km und hauptsächlich Trails im Gebiet Ettlingen und Umgebung. 
Wir treffen uns auch bei Regen und Hitze - sind ja noch jung 
Am Wochenende werden sicherlich größere Touren folgen  Nähere Informationen werden dann hier veröffentlicht.

Bitte vor jedem Fahrt hier kurz bescheidt geben ob ihr kommt oder nicht.

Bei weiteren Fragen könnt ihr euch gerne melden.


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Juli 2010)

*Tour am Dienstag, 13.07. :*
ich bin am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grosser1609 (7. Juli 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> *Tour am Dienstag, 13.6. :*
> 11 Monate im voraus ?


----------



## MatschMeister (7. Juli 2010)

@ grosser

du bist U20???????

MatschMeister


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Juli 2010)

BTT


----------



## Heili (7. Juli 2010)

Bin auch dabei, Bremse ist wieder gerichtet


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Juli 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> BTT


 

..? bitte


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Juli 2010)

BackToTopic 

Fährst du am Dienstag mit?


----------



## SLXDriver (7. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr dienstag inner woche mit 

LSH ng woche

gruß


----------



## Heili (7. Juli 2010)

Hätte noch jemand bock auf ne Runde am Wattkopf?
Vielleicht jemand dem die WM auch so egal is wie mir


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Juli 2010)

Hätte jemand Lust am Freitag Abend so gegen 22:30Uhr einen Nightride zu machen?

* Zur Tour am kommenden Dienstag:*
*Bisher kommen:*
Heili
Saci
overkill
KA-Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (8. Juli 2010)

Wo sollen wir am Dienstag fahren?


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Juli 2010)

So wie es aussieht fall ich am Dienstag aus, hab mich heut beim Tennis am Arm verletzt.


----------



## Heili (13. Juli 2010)

Kann heute leider nicht mit.
bin am see in ne Muschel getreten und sobald Schweiß in die Wunde kommt brennts wie hölle.
tut mir leid. nächstes mal bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei ;-)


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Juli 2010)

Also am Dienstag (20.07.2010) wäre ich dabei, wenns nicht grad SMDH 3 mal hoch und runter geht


----------



## Heili (18. Juli 2010)

wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Juli 2010)

Dienstag fällt bei mir flach, hab erfahren das wir da Tennis spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (20. Juli 2010)

ich wär gerne dabei aber heute muss ich in die fahrschule sry :/


----------



## Exxes (27. Juli 2010)

geht wer heute biken würde gerne mitkommen


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage welche Pedale könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich komm mit meinen Klicks nicht zurecht, wenn wir Trails hochfahren.


----------



## Eike. (30. Juli 2010)

Dürfen darauf auch nur U20 antworten?


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Juli 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dürfen darauf auch nur U20 antworten?



 ja


----------



## Heili (30. Juli 2010)

naja...

kommt drauf an was du fahren willst. Semi-Klicks (auf einer Seite Plattform, auf der andren klickis) oder nur Plattform?
Also ich fahr die PD m324 von Shimano. Sind zwar hässlich un schwer aber machn alles mit und bieten guten Grip.
Bei Plattform Pedalen kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Juli 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> naja...
> 
> kommt drauf an was du fahren willst. Semi-Klicks (auf einer Seite Plattform, auf der andren klickis) oder nur Plattform?
> Also ich fahr die PD m324 von Shimano. Sind zwar hässlich un schwer aber machn alles mit und bieten guten Grip.
> Bei Plattform Pedalen kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen.



Da bin ich auch grad am überlgen. 
Weil für das Bergauffahren auf Waldautobahnen Klicks schon agnehm sind. 

Ich hol mir noch ein paar Meinungen zu Plattformpedalen ein.


----------



## Heili (30. Juli 2010)

Aber ich glaube Eike könnte dir da schon weiterhelfen


----------



## Eike. (30. Juli 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> ja



Na dann - Rebellion der Alten!  Wenn es Plattformpedale werden sollen empfehle ich die Wellgo MG1. Die sind leicht, gÃ¼nstig und haben sehr guten Gripp. Am gÃ¼nstigsten (~35â¬) bekommt man die bei Ebay (der VerkÃ¤ufer megabikes hat immer wieder welche im Angebot).
Der Umstieg von Klicks auf Plattform ist eine Weile sehr ungewohnt und bergauf sind Klickies sowieso besser aber bergab hat sich meine "Angstgrenze" damit deutlich nach oben verschoben. Mit den richtigen Schuhen kann man auch mit Plattformpedalen einen mehr oder weniger "runden" Tritt fahren, also die Pedale Ã¼ber die Totpunkte ziehen/schieben. Ich musste letztens ein paar Wochen meine alten Klickies fahren weil die anderen hinÃ¼ber waren und die neuen nicht beigekommen sind. Teilweise war das natÃ¼rlich schon angenehm aber ich war dann doch froh als die neuen Plattformpedale endlich gekommen sind.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Juli 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na dann - Rebellion der Alten!  Wenn es Plattformpedale werden sollen empfehle ich die Wellgo MG1. Die sind leicht, gÃ¼nstig und haben sehr guten Gripp. Am gÃ¼nstigsten (~35â¬) bekommt man die bei Ebay (der VerkÃ¤ufer megabikes hat immer wieder welche im Angebot).
> Der Umstieg von Klicks auf Plattform ist eine Weile sehr ungewohnt und bergauf sind Klickies sowieso besser aber bergab hat sich meine "Angstgrenze" damit deutlich nach oben verschoben. Mit den richtigen Schuhen kann man auch mit Plattformpedalen einen mehr oder weniger "runden" Tritt fahren, also die Pedale Ã¼ber die Totpunkte ziehen/schieben. Ich musste letztens ein paar Wochen meine alten Klickies fahren weil die anderen hinÃ¼ber waren und die neuen nicht beigekommen sind. Teilweise war das natÃ¼rlich schon angenehm aber ich war dann doch froh als die neuen Plattformpedale endlich gekommen sind.



Was sind gute Schuhe (Link)?

Genau das ist mein Problem: Ich mach mir zuviel Gedanken beim Runterfahren, was passiert wenn es mich mit Klicks legt. Deshalb brauch ich Kombi oder Plattform.

Ich hab bei Kombi schon 2 in die engere Auswahl genommen.
 SPD Kombi Klicks
Crankbrothers Mallet 1 (allerdings gebraucht, da mein Limit bei 35â¬ liegt)

Taugen solche Kombiteile was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (30. Juli 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Was sind gute Schuhe (Link)?








overkill_KA schrieb:


> Taugen solche Kombiteile was?


Nein, es ist immer die falsche Seite oben.


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Was sind gute Schuhe (Link)?



*Entweder 5 Ten Schuhe oder Shimano SH-AM 40......*


----------



## Heili (30. Juli 2010)

> Nein, es ist immer die falsche Seite oben.



Meiner Meinung nach allg. Irrtum. 
Es klappt nach 1-2 Wochen wunderbar.
Wenn nicht schaut man halt kurz nach unten.


----------



## Eike. (30. Juli 2010)

Das Problem bei den Kombidingern ist aber, dass man auf der "Nichtclick"seite mit den Klickschuhen auch nicht richtig steht sondern eher rumrutscht was bei technischen Passagen alles andere als hilfreich ist.
Ich hab Kombipedale am Anfang auch für den besten Kompromiss gehalten aber letztendlich sollte man sich lieber für eins von beiden entscheiden, da hat man im Endeffekt mehr von.


----------



## Heili (30. Juli 2010)

Ja?
Naja, dem kann ich ebenfalls nicht zu stimmen.
Aber eine Diskussion ist bei dem Thema sowieso eher sinnlos. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Am besten mal alles ausprobieren


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Juli 2010)

Ja das mit dem rumrutschen habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Ich denk ich nehm Plattform und behalte die Klicks für alle Fälle.

Ich hab in den Ferien die nächsten 2 Wochen fast immer Zeit. Falls jemand fahren will kann er sich gern medeln


----------



## Heili (30. Juli 2010)

bin ab morgen im Sommerlager für ne Woche.
Danach gerne, dann sollte mein Finger auch wieder funktionieren 
Konnte heute nichtmal den Lenker umfassen, vom Bremsen ganz zu schweigen ^^


----------



## overkill_KA (3. August 2010)

Hätte jemand Lust ein paar Tage wohin zu fahren. Mit dem Rad hin übernachten und fahren? Wohin ist mir eigentlich egal, man muss nur mit dem Rad hinfahren können.
Wissembourg, Frobach etc..

Greets


----------



## KA-Biker (4. August 2010)

Lerntechnisch eher schlecht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (4. August 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Lerntechnisch eher schlecht^^



ok schade sonst jemand Zeit?


----------



## SLXDriver (8. August 2010)

Hey,
Wann stehen denn nochmal Touren an?


gruß


----------



## overkill_KA (8. August 2010)

Bei mir siehts schlecht aus. Bin ab Dienstag bis voraussichtlich Donnerstag mit einem Kollegen biken und dann ab Freitag in Lloret


----------



## bentiger_1991 (11. August 2010)

saci u20  ... wenn er das zu hören bekommt...


----------



## overkill_KA (5. September 2010)

Ich hätte Lust auf was großes, d.h.  Carl Schöpf - Malberg - Bernstein - Teufelsmühle - Holoh - Forbach und mit der Bahn heim.
wenn jemand Lust hat ich würd gern morgends los fahren.
Kilometer: weiß ich nicht genau schätze mal +60km
Trailanteil: hoch


----------



## SLXDriver (12. September 2010)

ich wär dabei wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (12. September 2010)

zu spät Abfahrt war heute morgen


----------



## SLXDriver (12. September 2010)

Schade


----------

